# **Official** Dan Toelke (Jared too) Montanabows.com "Club" thread



## LongStick64

I've been through a number of Toelke's, all were in my opinion some of the best made bows I have owned. The finish was perfect, all in all a great made product. That all said, I never found one that I could say knocked me off my feet shooting wise. In fact I never had one that I could say enhanced my shooting. Hope they work better for you than they did me. That is the issue with traditional bows, just because they are made extrememly well does not me they work for everyone.


----------



## centershot

I had a 33# Whip for a while. Best longbow that I have ever owned, Shot a 266/300 on the NFAA target with it. But I don't shoot longbows as good as recurves so I sold it.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Keep em coming! Thanks for the input!


----------



## deast1988

I'm waiting, ordered mine Wednesday of last week.

52in Kestral
53lbs at my 28in


Woods he said it'll be so camo when I lay it down it'll disappear. Leaving that up to him I wanted a short bow for my tree stand


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Thata boy


----------



## Beendare

Hey Reptilla.....what happens if you don't like it? Are you out of your own fan club? Grin

I'm just having some fun with you...you will like it. I have a Toelke Super Static 64", 54-55# at my DL I got in the classifieds. I basically bought it to try one as I'm a lefty. Super quiet...and pretty fast. I don't want to get hooked on it as I travel and hunt [its a one piece, PITA to fly with]....plus i like foam limbs.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac

Got a "Blem" Whip from Dan a couple of months ago. Now that I'm pretty much done with our season , i'm getting some arrows made up to try out with it. 62" 46# at my 27" DL. Will let you know how I do with it.


----------



## monkeyball

I have had a few of Dan's bows. Excellent quality throughout and they are shooting machines. The best part of getting a Toelke bow is that you get to know Dan. A truly genuine guy! Anyhow, I had he and Jared build my wife and I a pair of Classic Whips this past Oct. Absolutely beautiful. Check them out.....


----------



## monkeyball




----------



## monkeyball




----------



## monkeyball

Nice ,small nock tips.


----------



## monkeyball

Beautiful lace job on the Beavertail wrap.


----------



## monkeyball

Nicely radiuses arrow shelf.


----------



## monkeyball

Mine is an HS also, 64" 45# @ 28" with Birdseye Maple, Bamboo cores,and brown glass. My wifes is 62" 26# @ 25" with a Tigerstripe Maple riser,Bamboo cores with figured Maple veneers and clear glass. Beautiful bows.


----------



## nmlongbow

I ordered a Whip from Dan several years ago. It had a few problems but Dan took it back and made a new one. Overall it had decent performance, good craftsmanship and fairly quiet. It wasn't the best in any one area but overall it was a good bow. I sold it because I found a few others that I liked better.


----------



## Easykeeper

Beautiful bows Monkeyball! 

Finally we get some pictures...:wink:


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Mine will ship out Monday.
I'm VERY excited.
Thanks to all for the input. Great to hear it.
Can wait to post my reactions etc.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

All you whip owners.........how accurate is it?


----------



## monkeyball

As accurate as you are. You put the time in with it and it will give you great results!


Good Shooting,
Craig


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Ha. I figured. Keep the Toelke info Coming. Thanks!


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

mine shipped out yesterday! 
will post when i get it!


----------



## Tracker12

I picked up a Whip Classic on trade last year 62" [email protected] It's a great bow and I like it a lot. Probably the quietest bow I own. I wish it was a 66" but it will compliment my other bows that are longer.


----------



## webster2

I have a TD (Bow Bolt) HS Whip, 62" and 45#@28" (I draw 28"). It's a beautiful little bow but I have other bows that suit me better so this one doesn't get shot much. I find it to be very quick for the poundage but just a little 'stacky' at my 28" draw...just enough for me to feel it. Very light in the hand (almost like a Hill bow for weight...some might even call it dainty for a shorter longbow) even for a two-piece, which generally tend to be heavier in the riser than one-piece bows. The grip is probably where I have the most issue. With that thumb groove it fits the hand so closely that it basically doesn't allow for much adjustment by the shooter. That's great IF the grip already fits just right, not so good if it doesn't. Since my other bows mostly have grips that allow me to adjust my hand to get the right feel for my shooting style, and the Whip doesn't, the Whip isn't the bow that I reach for most of the time. That's just personal preference on my part, nothing to do with the bow itself. 

All in all I find the Toelke to be a very well-made and very well-finished bow that shoots hard and is quieter than most R/D bows I've owned. It's just not my favorite when it comes to grip style. I've considered selling but maybe I'll play with it a bit more this summer...it might yet grow on me. 

Hope you enjoy yours.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

thanks for the info, I'm a bit nervous about hat grip but most people seem to LOVE it. if you ever want to sell yours, let me know


----------



## nmlongbow

The thumb rest didn't work for me, too different than my other bows. The Toelke's can crank out the bows quick. My Centaur took 6 months, Saluki took 13 months but the Whip only took 2.5 weeks. I still have the Centaur and Saluki though, they're excellent.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

nmlongbow said:


> The thumb rest didn't work for me, too different than my other bows. The Toelke's can crank out the bows quick. My Centaur took 6 months, Saluki took 13 months but the Whip only took 2.5 weeks. I still have the Centaur and Saluki though, they're excellent.


How'd it shoot though? Fit/Finish......Quality....?
besides the grip issues some have I hear they're GREAT


----------



## monkeyball

My Lynx has the thumb rest. It is obvious but not hindering at all. You wrap your hand around it and the fit is unbelievable.


----------



## monkeyball




----------



## monkeyball




----------



## nmlongbow

The first Whip I owned had some problems. Lots of rough sanding marks with finish sprayed over. Also it was personalized despite my request not to be personalized and he spelled my name wrong. There were a few other things too but Dan made me a new bow to replace the first. The second bow arrived surprisingly fast and the finish was better but it was still personalized and my name was spelled wrong again.

I took this second new Whip out and ran some arrows through it. It was a pleasant shooting bow, not too shocky or loud and moderately quick. As I was shooting it for the first time I noticed the ink that he used to personalize the bow and write specs had started to run down the belly of the bow. I called Dan to explain the problem and this time he told me to just buy some acetone and wipe off all of the smudged ink and then buy a can of satin poly to cover up the mess. My little repair came out good and I shot the bow for a month or so then sold it for a $350 loss.

This all happened about 6 years ago so I'm sure things have improved with the Toelke's but I moved on and found several bows that were much better for me all the way around.


----------



## fatzboys

I had too Toelke whips.One i got through a trade and the other i had built to my specs. The pros of the one i had built:
Dan was a pleasure to talk too
Bow was built and in my hands in under 30days
i got what i asked for as far as bigger site window, weight @ my draw length, type of grip,ect
Bow was easy to tune.with minimal hand shock
Fit and finish was excellent 
Cons:
Bow was toyish, very light.narrow, and just to small for whai "I" like
Even though the grip was what i wanted the bow mever felt the same from shot to shot.weird 
Hard for me to shoot on windy days. (To lite again)
Had to cant bow more then i liked for sight picture.
For some reason this was the only bow i ever owned where i would hit my face when i expanded and let bow jump to target. Not sure why.

I sold the bow to a good friend with in a few weeks and said i will one day buy another one.But i dont think i will.

I hope you like yours and its everything you dreamed it would be. Thats all that matters . You are different then anybody else so enjoy the new bow. There seems to be more people that like the Toelke bow line then dont like.The odds are in your favor.Happy New Year and good shooting.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

I love mine! Shoots great! Feels good. I'll get pics up soon.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon




----------



## bushcraftbrandon

It's a great shooter. However, i ordered it about 10 lbs heavier that the bow i currently shoot.
Still trying to get used the the poundage with i know will take a bit of time. But i love this bow.

Thanks Dan!


----------



## Easykeeper

Great looking bow, congratulations!


----------



## fatzboys

Good luck with the bow. It looks great!


----------



## firecapt793

Beautiful bow!! Congrats!!! I bet you'll be happy with it!! 
I keep looking for a 66" classic in the mid 40's lb. If anyone has one they are interested in parting with. 
Congratulations again!!!


----------



## monkeyball

Good looking Whip. What weight did you order?

Good Shooting,
Craig


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

I got 51#@27". That's a step up from my bow currently at 44#@28". I just yesterday started grouping this toelke wonderfully. Taking it hunting on the last day of whitetail season this morning. Wish me luck......


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Windy this morning..... 🌀


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

I did it....already getting ANOTHER Toelke. Chinook. I'm addicted.


----------



## Easykeeper

There's lots of worse ways to spend your money...:wink:


----------



## monkeyball

I am going to be posting a Lynx for sale as soon as i get a little time to post the pictures. Maybe later today or this evening. It's a beauty!


Good Shooting,
Craig


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

I hope all the toelke fans and owners can gather here and talk about how awesome they all are. The bows and people.


----------



## slowbowjoe

My wife has a 62", [email protected]" stock version of the Whip HS classic. She got it to replace the 58" version of the same bow when her draw length increased. She loves both bows, though we had to sell the first.
I've shot both bows, and they are very well mannered, fine shooting bows. Workmanship is excellent, and service outstanding.
My personal preference is a more articulated grip, so I shoot a Javaman Falcon. That said, I have a real temptation to shoot a Chinook, or a Whip, having one built with my grip preference.


----------



## swinestalker

Dan has made numerous bows for me over the years. Truly a gifted bowyer. His Super Ds are my "go to" bows for stalking in a Ghillie suit.


----------



## BOHO

swine and Cato got me started on Toelke's. I have had a few but settled on my Chinook. I cant say Ive ever shot a bow any better and Ive shot hundreds. Wouldnt surprise me to see another one in my possession sometime this year thats a few pounds heavier.


----------



## Tracker12

nmlongbow said:


> The first Whip I owned had some problems. Lots of rough sanding marks with finish sprayed over. Also it was personalized despite my request not to be personalized and he spelled my name wrong. There were a few other things too but Dan made me a new bow to replace the first. The second bow arrived surprisingly fast and the finish was better but it was still personalized and my name was spelled wrong again.
> 
> I took this second new Whip out and ran some arrows through it. It was a pleasant shooting bow, not too shocky or loud and moderately quick. As I was shooting it for the first time I noticed the ink that he used to personalize the bow and write specs had started to run down the belly of the bow. I called Dan to explain the problem and this time he told me to just buy some acetone and wipe off all of the smudged ink and then buy a can of satin poly to cover up the mess. My little repair came out good and I shot the bow for a month or so then sold it for a $350 loss.
> 
> This all happened about 6 years ago so I'm sure things have improved with the Toelke's but I moved on and found several bows that were much better for me all the way around.


About the first negative post I have read on a Toelke's bow. I had ordered a new Longbow from a very well respected bowyer when I got a Whip Classic on trade. They new custom bow came in right before Xmass and it is already gone to it's new owner. The Whip just felt smoother on the draw, quieter and faster at its DW.


----------



## ChrisK.

I have had every model Dan(and Jared) has made at one time or another. I currently have a 62"Whip,64"SS recurve and a 66" Super D. Dan I super nice and a great guy to deal with.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

I agree. Cannot wait for the Chinook. Will post pics when it comes


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac

I am really a little flustered with my Whip. I just have trouble holding steady (it is so light) . Shooting accuracy, for me, just sucks past about 15 yds. My recurves are a little heavier, (ie. more stable out to 20+ yards). The most frustrating is that it is SO quiet, and I want to be able to shoot it as well as my 'curves but DANG. It is tough. Don't know if I should keep at it or give up and sell it.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Put a bow quiver on it. Adds a few ounces. I know what you mean


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Why is sooo quiet frustrating?


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac

Got a Kanati 4 arrow strap-on quiver on it. The "quiet" is not the frustrating part. The frustrating part is that it is sooo light that I have a hard time with holding the bow steady while at full draw. My recurves are heavier (mass wise) so easier to hold steady, thus better accuracy. It is a very slim,and dare I say "sexy" bow and I really want to shoot it with more accuracy. But I just don't know.


----------



## joe vt

I have owned a 1 pc Whip some years ago; then I acquired a 3pc Lynx with longbow limbs. Both great bows but ended up being sent to others to shoot. 

Currently I own a 2pc Whip, 64" 50# @28". This one is going no where


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

I love my whip. I shot a heavier great plains bow in a lighter weight. It took some getting used to....3 weeks....to get deadly accurate with my whip Hs. My muscles needed the training....love it!!!!


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Got my new Toelke Chinook in the mail a couple days ago. AMAZING.
i got it a few lbs less than my Toleke Whip HS so i could shoot the same arrows.

I can switch between the two and still hit where i'm looking with no hiccups.
I love this bow. i LOVE both bows!
Don't mind the dirty truck.....


----------



## firecapt793

Two beautiful bows!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Hoping to own a Toelke someday!!!  still keeping my eye out for a 66" classic whip  
Congratulations again!!!


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

firecapt793 said:


> Two beautiful bows!!!!! Congratulations!!!!! Hoping to own a Toelke someday!!!  still keeping my eye out for a 66" classic whip
> Congratulations again!!!


Thanks!


----------



## benofthehood

I own 2 and will own more . I travel a bit to hunt so ordered them both as 2pce bows ... I needs me a one piece now.
I have most of my other bows up for sale .
I have owned many bows and my new Whips just fit me so well ........
Great bows, great service ... These are made to hunt !
They are both 50# , 64" ... One is black glass , the other is clear glass with Yew ........


----------



## Paul68

I ordered a Whip 66" long, 42# @ 28" in the Cocobolo riser and mango face veneer tillered for 3-under a few weeks ago from the Toelke family (are Dan & Jared brothers? Father/Son? Cousins?). I'm hoping to shoot it by the end of the month. I've picked up a few used longbows over the past 18 months, and wanted to be sure about Trad before I made the jump into a new custom bow. I've got a Blackwidow PLX and Dwyer T/D in the 50#s range, and have really enjoyed both, but wanted to go with the Toelke based on reviews/price and the builders are down the street from where I went to school in Montana. 

Obviously excited to get to shooting the Toelke and compare to the others. Interesting to read the pros/cons here, and thanks for everyone's input. I'll post some pics when the time comes.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Jared is Dan's son. I have the 62" whip....cocobolo and mango veneers. Love it. Took me about 2 days to get used to the handle.....now ill never look back. My two toelkes are the best bows I've ever shot and hunted with. I will also own more.....😃


----------



## meatCKR

Hey check this one out. It's all "Blacked Out" Super D. 62" 50#@27. Black Linen Micarta riser with Black Glass Back and Belly. 3 Lams of bamboo in the core - 2 heat treated and 1 dirty. She shoots quiet, shock free and fast. I am in love! Just finished fletching up some 2016's for her.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

meatCKR said:


> Hey check this one out. It's all "Blacked Out" Super D. 62" 50#@27. Black Linen Micarta riser with Black Glass Back and Belly. 3 Lams of bamboo in the core - 2 heat treated and 1 dirty. She shoots quiet, shock free and fast. I am in love! Just finished fletching up some 2016's for her.


nice!


----------



## jshperdue

Dan and Jared are awesome. There bows are phenominal. Some real good looking sticks on this thread.


----------



## Tracker12

Paul68 said:


> I ordered a Whip 66" long, 42# @ 28" in the Cocobolo riser and mango face veneer tillered for 3-under a few weeks ago from the Toelke family (are Dan & Jared brothers? Father/Son? Cousins?). I'm hoping to shoot it by the end of the month. I've picked up a few used longbows over the past 18 months, and wanted to be sure about Trad before I made the jump into a new custom bow. I've got a Blackwidow PLX and Dwyer T/D in the 50#s range, and have really enjoyed both, but wanted to go with the Toelke based on reviews/price and the builders are down the street from where I went to school in Montana.
> 
> Obviously excited to get to shooting the Toelke and compare to the others. Interesting to read the pros/cons here, and thanks for everyone's input. I'll post some pics when the time comes.


That sounds like the perfect bow. I have Whip Classic [email protected] Its a great shooting bow but I with it was 66" and a few # lighter.


----------



## Paul68

Tracker12 said:


> That sounds like the perfect bow. I have Whip Classic [email protected] Its a great shooting bow but I with it was 66" and a few # lighter.


Thanks. I was looking at an "in stock bow" @64" and a few pound heavier that had some very beautiful wood and mentioned that to Dan. He responded that he still had some of the wood from the riser left over and could build the longer bow at a more preferred draw weight... can't argue with that!


----------



## Cheybo

*Toelke Whip*

Been shooting my Whip for a couple of years. Have taken two elk and a deer with it. Young cow at 25 yrds, Doe at 40 yrds, and a 6x7 at 20 yards. Dan and Jared are great guys and make an excellent bow. Never had any problems with mine and feel no hand shock. Great customer service.


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac

Just curious about what arrows, BH's you guys use with your whips. Mine is a 62" HS about 42-43# at my 27" DL. Right now, it seems that a GT Trad 15-35 29" long with 50 grain insert wt. and 145 grn. Fp shoots fairly well. Haven't shot it enough to get real used to it yet.


----------



## Cheybo

I use 145gr magnus stingers. Carbon Express 250 (400 spline) Heritage shafts. DL 31" and about 53#. Complete pass through with elk and deer went through one side and partially through opposite side shoulder. These were recommended to me by Dan. If I remember right, the CX shafts have a higher gpi.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Out of both my bows i use:
28.75" Easton Axis Traditional shafts
75 grain brass HIT inserts
145 grains up front
5" left helical parabolic feathers.


----------



## Targets3D

I am curious about difference between Chinook and Whip. Obviously aside from the being a recurve vs longbow, I see a lot of good reviews on the whip but Chinook does not seem to be mentioned as much. How does it compare to other recurves out there? Any shooters of both Chinook and Whip that can give some insight into speed, forgiveness, etc...


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

as an owner and shooter of both i will say i wouldn't trade either of them for any other bow........

the whip HS is awesome and so is the Chinook.
What surprised me the most is that the Chinook was even LIGHTER than the whip. took some getting used to but i wouldn't use anything else.
LOVE THEM!!!!
light. fast. and forgiving


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac

Getting to shoot my Whip more and starting to gain some accurracy out to 25 yards. Still have a "flier" every now and then, but it is getting better.


----------



## Brad617

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> Getting to shoot my Whip more and starting to gain some accurracy out to 25 yards. Still have a "flier" every now and then, but it is getting better.


Recently bought a new to me 64" whip 54lbs at 28". And have to say I love it. Shooting arrow dynamics traditionals out of it and they
Fly great! Can't wait for season. Also if anyone in central ohio area has a super d. I would love to try it.


----------



## monkeyball

Dan just built me a Pika. 56" 43# @ 28" It is a tight Maple Tiger Stripe riser with his combo of limb woods under brown glass. The riser has the Beavertail wrap. If you think a "short bow" stacks up, you have to try one of these. 

When i get a chance I will shoot some photos and get them posted. A beautiful bow and two great guys to work with.
Good Shooting,
Craig


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac

Just been shooting my Whip HS seriously for the past 3 weeks. about 43# at my 27" dl. 29" GT 15-35's with 3-4" feathers, 50grn insert weights and 145 grn fp +5 grn brass washer =200 grn upfront +insert. Shot at a 30 3-D target shoot today. (counted 12's) , 25 yard max. range for Trad. I shot a 241. Not bad for me . 1 miss, 7-5's , the rest 8, 10, and 4 12's. I am fairly pleased.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

bowhuntrmaniac said:


> Just been shooting my Whip HS seriously for the past 3 weeks. about 43# at my 27" dl. 29" GT 15-35's with 3-4" feathers, 50grn insert weights and 145 grn fp +5 grn brass washer =200 grn upfront +insert. Shot at a 30 3-D target shoot today. (counted 12's) , 25 yard max. range for Trad. I shot a 241. Not bad for me . 1 miss, 7-5's , the rest 8, 10, and 4 12's. I am fairly pleased.


Very awesome. Good for you!
I've been shooting both my whip and chinook pretty heavy again for the past couple weeks to warm back up and go on a Ram hunt in central Texas July 17th-19th. going to be awesome!


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac

Bushcraft, you are gonna swweat yer butt off! BUT it should be FUN! Watch out for them rattle headed copper moccasins.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

My first Toelke Whip HS harvest!!!!
I was hunting hogs when this little guy jumped out.
Here is a quick and dirty YouTube video of it too!!!
Hunting rabbit with longbow in Texas: https://youtu.be/-aQfzW2Hdwk


----------



## meatCKR

Awesome Shot! Mmmmm... Rabbit Stew!


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

I got a ram with my chinook!! Will post a video soon.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Here is a pic. Once I get video up I'll post it.
Keep the toelke thread alive. I truly think he makes one of the best bows out there.


----------



## ArcherFletch

Great pics. That last one of your trophy looks like your bow quiver made it seem like you grouped a bunch of arrows in the ram lol. Love the looks of these bows


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Ha ha, yea


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Thanks


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

TRADITIONAL RAM HUNT THOMPSON TEMPLE RANCH JULY 2…: https://youtu.be/1JFbxhD3Rso


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Taken with a toelke chinook. Needed meat in the freezer. Definitely more domesticated than a whitetail..........


----------



## secretagentmann

bushcraftbrandon said:


> Taken with a toelke chinook. Needed meat in the freezer. Definitely more domesticated than a whitetail..........


I saw you have two Toelke bows, don'tcha want another to add to the collection? 8)

Looks like an awesome hunt.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

secretagentmann said:


> I saw you have two Toelke bows, don'tcha want another to add to the collection? 8)
> 
> Looks like an awesome hunt.


If I had the $ I would have your bow already.....saving up for my wedding......


----------



## secretagentmann

Congrats!


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Ty!


----------



## webster2

I have a Whip takedown that's collecting dust on my bow rack, well-made and like new but just not the bow for me. The trouble is, they are an expensive bow and even when in excellent condition simply can't be sold on the used market for anything near what they are worth...something to keep in mind if considering buying a new one. 

For any bow (but especially for the high-end bows) I'd suggest trying before buying to make sure it's what you want. Even with good bows you never know if they're a good fit for your particular style/shooting preferences.


----------



## monkeyball

Just wanted to let you Toelke shooters know that I just posted a very nice Lynx recurve/longbow combo on the classifieds for sale. Beautiful shooting bow. Take a look.

Good Shooting......Craig


----------



## catman-do

I just picked up a used and in very good condition Toelke Whip 62" 50# @28 and I love it. Fast and quiet, did I say fast and quiet. It shoots a GT 3355 29-1/4" with a 50gr insert with 125gr muzzy or a 168gr screw in Zuwikie with a 12gr insert perfect for hunting in my woods.


----------



## RoscoeP23

I am new to Toelke bows but now have two. I have a 54" "Pika" 42# @ 28" longbow and a 52" "Kestrell" 46# @ 28", I really like them both, smooth shooting bows.


----------



## Breathn

Dan sent me a lynx to try couple months ago with recurve limbs.pd for pd it performed right with my carbon - foam ilf Bows and was deader and quieter..craftsmanship was impeccable


----------



## meatCKR

Toelke Bows are Amazing! Just picked up this 2 piece Kestrel the other week from a good member here on AT (Thanks Flyne!) and it shoots absolutely amazing! Been searching for the perfect bow that I can take down and stuff in my pack. I have now found it.

Steve


----------



## Ontario Longbow

Dan's bows are the standard that most are compared to. His craftsmanship is the best out there. 

My best buck taken with a Whip


----------



## ecalvillo7

Hi guys. Here in Mexico there is not much way of trying out many bows, so we need to do a lot of research before buying one. I been shooting mostly compound and recurve but wanted a longbow for some time. This thread and AT traditional community really helps with this. After some thinking, i ordered from Dan a Toelke Takedown Whip (2pc) [email protected]" in 60". 

My father in law passed a year ago and he loved the pau ferro figures and wood stuff, so in his remind i ordered my whip in micarta+pau ferro. I hope it looks awesome... convinced my wife with the idea and went trough =) . 

Im just now wondering what arrows, quiver and 2pc travel case should i get!!! im gonna load up this bow from the beginning so i have the complete setup from the start...
-Any recomendations on bow quiver (i dont like the ones that wobble or fall off), arrows recommended were beemans [email protected] with 150 points, but like the goldtips because they really last... any advice?
-I also saw a far north archery 2pc travel case, but has anyone seen these? (its expensive) I normaly use a plano arrow case to put my takedown recurves and arrows.

Im impressed with the good reviews on Montana bows and the awesome pictures!!!! I want my bow to arrive!!!!!!!


----------



## ecalvillo7

ttt


----------



## monkeyball

Here is the Pika dan built for me.....


----------



## monkeyball




----------



## monkeyball

And they shoot too!!


----------



## ncmoose

Ordered my first Whip last week. 62", [email protected] Dan was very nice and helpful. Look forward to joining the club.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

ecalvillo7 said:


> Hi guys. Here in Mexico there is not much way of trying out many bows, so we need to do a lot of research before buying one. I been shooting mostly compound and recurve but wanted a longbow for some time. This thread and AT traditional community really helps with this. After some thinking, i ordered from Dan a Toelke Takedown Whip (2pc) [email protected]" in 60".
> 
> My father in law passed a year ago and he loved the pau ferro figures and wood stuff, so in his remind i ordered my whip in micarta+pau ferro. I hope it looks awesome... convinced my wife with the idea and went trough =) .
> 
> Im just now wondering what arrows, quiver and 2pc travel case should i get!!! im gonna load up this bow from the beginning so i have the complete setup from the start...
> -Any recomendations on bow quiver (i dont like the ones that wobble or fall off), arrows recommended were beemans [email protected] with 150 points, but like the goldtips because they really last... any advice?
> -I also saw a far north archery 2pc travel case, but has anyone seen these? (its expensive) I normaly use a plano arrow case to put my takedown recurves and arrows.
> 
> Im impressed with the good reviews on Montana bows and the awesome pictures!!!! I want my bow to arrive!!!!!!!


I'd get any arrow you want but make sure the specs are what dan suggested. 600 spine, 28.5" etc....

Thunderhorn quivers are my favorite for sure; or look at kanati quivers....

As far as the case I don't know, I was about to buy a far north case myself....will report back if/when I do.

CONGRATS on the Toelke you will LOVE it. I love both my whip and chinook. They are my "soul bows"


----------



## meatCKR

Bringing this back to the top cause I recently picked up a Toelke Kestrel from a fellow AT'er (Thanks Flyne!) and I just can't stop shooting it. Absolutely the fantastic little recurve. Short recurves have the reputation of being "twitchy" but not this little fella. I think the fact that it's a bow bolt takedown with a solid Micarta riser, which gives it some heft, has a lot to do with the solid feeling nature of this bow. If your looking for compact recurve that packs a punch - then look no further than this little guy. I'd highly recommend that bow bolt takedown system. Check out this vid of me shooting him. The bow is 55# @ 28" and I am drawing it to 26.75". Arrows are Easton Axis Trads in 500 spine cut to 27" BOP footed with half inch carbon collars and 250 grains up front. Total arrow weight is 535 grains and they fly like Lasers out of this little guy. I have found my ultimate pack bow!

Steve


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

with the Whip, never found the guy. toughest squirrel i've ever seen.
Looked for 20 minutes but he ran into some brush washed up from a flood.


----------



## mjf

*Maple Whip*

My Whip 64" 48#. I really like the leather grips I see here. I may put one on.


----------



## ecalvillo7

Ttt


----------



## tzolk

I'm a big fan of Dan and his son Jareds work. I've had the opportunity to visit his home/ shop a few times, meet his wife Amy and son Seth and talked a bit with them also at the Libby MT 3d shoot. They are all salt of the earth Gods honest people and very generous.
My Whip is my smoothest bow. No hand shock and it shoots a bare shaft like a dart. I feel deadly accurate with it. One of my long term favorites of theirs is the Super D. I have a new style with the limbs a touch more reflexed and the previous version. I seem to flock more toward the Super D for some reason. I can't get bareshafted arrows to fly like darts out of either of them, they aren't as dead in the hand as the Whip but I really seem to favor them. Maybe it's the classic aesthetics, the perfect balance in the hand and the small grip. Love Toelke bows! Their constant inventory really sets them apart.


----------



## tzolk

Whip has a Micarta riser. SS Micarta riser and Bocote. Super D has a Kingwood riser, perfect grain orientation and instrument quality quilted myrtle veneers.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Great looking. I want another Toelke already. Ahhhhhh!


----------



## jmorgan41480

felt the need to chime in-

just ordered a lynx!!! two sets of longbow limbs, 45 and 50#, tiger myrtle and myrtle burl, sheep horn tips, cocobolo and east indian rosewood riser with ebony accents.
cant wait!!!!! owned a centaur, black widow plv, and wes wallace royal. purchased a used super d from a nice guy from colorado here on at. dans craftsmanship is amazing! sold everything else and never looked back. the lynx has a little more weight to it so it holds just a little more stable for me. go toelke!!


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

DwayneEnsign said:


> Great buck and history. This is what hunting is, or really should be, all about. Your story plays out the whole story, and the shot is the final piece of the overall puzzle. Congrats on a fine buck and a better memory.





jmorgan41480 said:


> felt the need to chime in-
> 
> just ordered a lynx!!! two sets of longbow limbs, 45 and 50#, tiger myrtle and myrtle burl, sheep horn tips, cocobolo and east indian rosewood riser with ebony accents.
> cant wait!!!!! owned a centaur, black widow plv, and wes wallace royal. purchased a used super d from a nice guy from colorado here on at. dans craftsmanship is amazing! sold everything else and never looked back. the lynx has a little more weight to it so it holds just a little more stable for me. go toelke!!


Awesome. Toelke power!!!! Haha


----------



## ecalvillo7

Finally got my TD Whip. Its a [email protected]", Black micarta with Pau Ferro in 62". IT IS ABSOLUTELY AWESOME. Havent been able to shoot (got it yesterday) but my first impresions were very good. Got it unassembled in a lethearette case, 2 bowstrings (although didnt love they are endless loop, they come with the tie in nock and silencers). Basic instructions by hand on a paper (nice detail) and with a stringer.

Bow is absolutely goregous. Black micarta with no scratch on it. Pau ferro with a very well balanced look and combined with the micarta in the back part. Limbs are very slim and have a nice matte finish. Cant wait to shoot it on the weekend.


----------



## Paul68

ecalvillo7 said:


> Finally got my TD Whip. Its a [email protected]", Black micarta with Pau Ferro in 62". IT IS ABSOLUTELY AWESOME. Havent been able to shoot (got it yesterday) but my first impresions were very good. Got it unassembled in a lethearette case, 2 bowstrings (although didnt love they are endless loop, they come with the tie in nock and silencers). Basic instructions by hand on a paper (nice detail) and with a stringer.
> 
> Bow is absolutely goregous. Black micarta with no scratch on it. Pau ferro with a very well balanced look and combined with the micarta in the back part. Limbs are very slim and have a nice matte finish. Cant wait to shoot it on the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 3286529
> View attachment 3286545
> View attachment 3286561
> View attachment 3286569
> View attachment 3286577


Beautiful bow. I'd like to venture into their take downs eventually.


----------



## catman-do

They have a great locator grip, with mine it fits my hand perfect for shooting...


----------



## Jacob Chapman

I'm trying to save up for a TD Whip myself, probably of the 62" low to mid 50#'s variety. UP to the top!


----------



## ecalvillo7

Worth every penny... awesome service, beautiful bows. Probably will buy anotherone someday. Do you know who makes flemish strings that could fit these longbows? the string seems to be very thin (dont know how many strands) and would like a flemish string.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Jacob Chapman said:


> I'm trying to save up for a TD Whip myself, probably of the 62" low to mid 50#'s variety. UP to the top!


That's perfect!! (What i have) 


Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## danshao

My first toelke is on its way and boy am I excited!


----------



## woodyt

I have a couple of Toelke longbows and they are great, excellent craftsmanship and nice people to deal with.


----------



## Bgingery86

Just took delivery yesterday of a used Toelke Chinook that was for sale by an AT member. It is truly a beautiful bow. My plan is to build some wood arrows to match it perfectly and use it for hunting next year. Perhaps, by next Christmas I will be able to afford having Dan and Jared build me a custom two piece Super Static with their Classic Leather grip.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Awesome. Congrats

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob Chapman

Well, ended up selling my high end recurve, Dan is building me a 64" Whip HS Takedown, [email protected] 28 I should be getting about 51# at my draw.

Asked for bocote accents in the riser, and asked Dan to work up something he would like to surprise me on the limbs. 

3 weeks!!!


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Jacob Chapman said:


> Well, ended up selling my high end recurve, Dan is building me a 64" Whip HS Takedown, [email protected] 28 I should be getting about 51# at my draw.
> 
> Asked for bocote accents in the riser, and asked Dan to work up something he would like to surprise me on the limbs.
> 
> 3 weeks!!!


Exciting!!!! Pics when it comes!!!!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Anyone shoot the pika? Interested in that one.......

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mattrshort

I want in on this thread!!! Super interested in hearing everyone's experiences!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jacob Chapman

Got my Whip HS takedown a week ago Friday! Shoots great, still figuring out arrows, but shot the best I have for our winter 3D league. Here's some pics!


----------



## Jacob Chapman

Also, for anyone looking into buying a new Whip, I have a brand new Whip for sale in the traditional classifieds! shoot me a message, I'd be happy to work something out!


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Jacob Chapman said:


> Also, for anyone looking into buying a new Whip, I have a brand new Whip for sale in the traditional classifieds! shoot me a message, I'd be happy to work something out!


What are the specs?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dbowling

Have a Toelke Chinook, myrtle limbs/cocobolo riser 56 in. [email protected] love the bow.


----------



## DoubleBeard

Toelke Whip HS with added leather grip. 
62" 47# @28
Love it and it is deadly!


----------



## Black Hawk CO

I have one Toelke Whip longbow that I purchased last year.
66" Whip 2 piece 44# @ 32"
In my opinion Dan is currently building one of the top longbows in the USA. (If not the best constructed and finished.)
Talk to Dan about the glues that he uses so that the bow will not de-laminate the first time the bow gets too hot in your vehicle this summer.

I liked this bow so much that I purchased my son the same bow in a lighter poundage this week.

Don

Black Hawk, CO


----------



## Tracker12

I have a mint condition whip classic 62". 47#@28 that I will be listing in the classified if anyone is interested. The ILF bug bit me so I am selling some of my longbows.


----------



## Tnfirfighter

I have been interested in a toelke bow for a while and finally got my hands on a pika today to try out. What a sweet shooting little bow! I had talked to Dan earlier in the week to discuss the ordering process and after shooting the pika this morning I called and ordered a bow from Dan! So now I have a 4-5 week wait for my pika to arrive. I will post pics when I get it. Also he was a huge help through the ordering process. I was very impressed with his customer service on the front end!


----------



## firecapt793

"I HAVE A DREAM!!" To be able to one day order a 66" Classic from Dan!!! I've shot his bows before and I've heard nothing but great things concerning dealing with Dan in the custom bow ordering process. His bows shoot incredibly smooth and fast!! 
Congratulations on your recent order and look forward to seeing pics of another beautifully crafted bow by Dan.


----------



## Tracker12

My Toelke Classic Whip.


----------



## Tracker12

And a couple more.


----------



## Tracker12

Ans the last.


----------



## ChadMR82

Im trying to decide if I want to get a 54" Pika or a 52" Kestral. I don't have any short bows and these two stand out to me. After antelope hunting in a blind last year I see the convenience of a short bow. Which one would you guys recommend? BTW, I have a 28" draw.


----------



## RandalH

Have 2 Whip HS, one is 42#, and one is 48#, both are sweet shooters. Thinking about adding a Kestrel.
Randy


----------



## Tnfirfighter

Got my pika in hand arrows built and have been shooting it for about a week now. Dan has built me a great bow that is unbelievably quiet!! I highly recommend this bow to anyone. Dan told me a 5week turn around on a custom order but had it in my hands in only 3and 1/2 weeks. The wood is a marroon coco bolo with Birdseye maple risers. Overlay grip with sheep horn tips.


----------



## Tnfirfighter

Birdseye maple limbs I meant. Obvious from the pics.


----------



## ecalvillo7

Question: I have a 60"Whip but im wanting a short bow for hunting (had some issues with the 60" in last hunt, could fit myself in the blinds), is the pika 54" the way to go (ishoot 40#@27")? Any pictures? Maybe i should do a different thread?


----------



## Trey Hedrick

54" Pika would be the perfect answer. I know of guys with 29" draws shooting 54" Pikas with no stack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firecapt793

Not to take away from Tolke whatsoever because my next dream bow is a 66" or 68" Whip!!


----------



## firecapt793

Sorry sent to quickly  What I was trying to say is that Toelke is my next dream bow and I have a couple of friends who shoot the 54" Pikas and love them!!! I was just gonna throw in there the Jim Babcock 54" Thunder Child. I've shot it for a few years now and love it!!!! Both are great bows and the bow length is great!!!! Again, I'm dreaming of a 68" Whip one day!!!!! 😅


----------



## Elkhunter752

I've never owned one but would sure like to! I've shot a few of their whips and 2 of their recurves and really enjoyed all of them. Personally, if I was going to really get into shooting long bows instead of recurves, I would definitely buy a whip! Plus Jared and Dan are both a pleasure to work with and do some excellent work.


----------



## catman-do

I sold all of my bows to get a 66" Classic, and now I'm very happy I did..


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Seems like this thread it dying. Let's breathe some life into it.
I've been shooting both my Toelkes pretty hard the last month, getting ready for hog season!!!
I'm tempted to get a THIRD Toelke and thinking Super D or Pika.......decisions decisions,.......


----------



## Beendare

You are inspiring me to take my Chinook out and fling a few arrows....


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Beendare said:


> You are inspiring me to take my Chinook out and fling a few arrows....


You must!  I'm going to be home in about an hour and shooting my Chinook. Been shooting it really well lately. I have to keep on it!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ChrisK.




----------



## ChrisK.




----------



## ChrisK.

That's my latest. 68" Super D [email protected] bamboo limbs and Texas Ebony riser and tips. I am VERY pleased


----------



## Bowsage

My first impression of my new 56 Pika, ultra quiet , I was so impressed after the performance of three arrows I immediately called Dan!


----------



## ChrisK.

The Pika is the only one I have not shot.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Bowsage said:


> My first impression of my new 56 Pika, ultra quiet , I was so impressed after the performance of three arrows I immediately called Dan!


was looking at a Pika. whats your draw length?
smooth draw? hand shock?
If its like his other bows i bet it is SMOOTH, NO SHOCK, FAST and QUIET.

ME WANT!


----------



## nosystem

I got my new Whip (66" one-piece, [email protected]", Texas ebony and myrtle) last December. Absolutely delighted with it. It shoots as beautifully as it looks. Smooth as can be and, when I do my part, quiet as a whisper and dead in my hand. Mr. Toelke is an artist of the highest order. He was very helpful while I was deciding on details. Would love to meet him and spend an hour or two watching him work. I would post a pic if I could figure out how to do it.


----------



## dragonheart II

I bought a Toelke 64" SS. Looking forward to getting it set up. Be here next week.


----------



## wojo14

Keeping this thread alive!
I just shot my first Toelke a few weeks ago...LOVED it!
I ordered one!
Dan said in 30 days, I will be getting it. I will post when I get it.
~Wojo


----------



## Yooper-travler

Looking forward to seeing it. He makes a great bow.


----------



## algdog

I've had a whip for a few months now, it will be the bow I hunt with this yr. 62" 52# @ 28"
shooting full length 500 spine, carbons, with 145 grain tips, 4" LW feathers
real nice , fast, forgiving, one of the best longbows I have shot. 
all my other fancy recurves are taken down and on the shelf, 
Dan makes one easy shooting, beautiful bow

I'll probably wind up buying another one before the season , just to keep as a backup.


----------



## dragonheart II

The more I shoot the 64" Toelke SS recurve; the more I am understand why people really like these bows. I am shooting lefty in the last two years after shooting righty for the last 38 years! I just qualified on a proficiency test for a federal government hunt with my Toelke. There is something special about these bows. I am shootign the stock Toelke string that is endless loop and skinny. These bows are whisperquiet! Shooting 550 grain Carbon express arrow. This bow really likes that heavier arrow at 48 pounds.


----------



## wojo14

DO you guys like the endless loop from Toelke?
~Wojo


----------



## oldmand

What exactly made the Whip a "blem"?


----------



## dragonheart II

I have to say of the "skinny" strings I have shot, this Toelke bowstring is the only one that has stayed on the bow and I have not changed to something else. I have shot several different ones. I like the bowstring and plan to only shoot his bowstrings on my Toelke. The materiel is Rhino. End loops and serving are over built in a good way. :wink: My carbon express nocks on the Heritage arrows fit great, just loose enough, not too tight. I am going to be trying out some beiter nocks on my arrows.

Shoot the middle...with a Toelke! :thumbs_up


----------



## Yooper-travler

Ya know, I was not a fan of my whip's string and small cat whiskers at first. It certainly grew on me. It's hard to believe how quiet it is.


----------



## Cheybo

Toelke Whip got it done again.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Cheybo said:


> Toelke Whip got it done again.
> 
> View attachment 6287777
> 
> 
> View attachment 6287785


Congrats!!! Details! On the bow, the arrow, distance etc!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheybo

64" Toelke Whip CX Heritage Arrows with Magnus Stinger 145gr. I was in a treestand. I was going to pass on him at first (supposed to be a big bull only year for me), so I took pics and video. But, he wouldn't go away and tempted me too much. I shot him at 12 yards, and he went about 80 yards.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Cheybo said:


> 64" Toelke Whip CX Heritage Arrows with Magnus Stinger 145gr. I was in a treestand. I was going to pass on him at first (supposed to be a big bull only year for me), so I took pics and video. But, he wouldn't go away and tempted me too much. I shot him at 12 yards, and he went about 80 yards.


Congrats again. So awesome. Always wanted to get an elk with my whip, only after pigs here in Texas mainly. Headed to MO for a week long deer hunt Saturday. Bringing whip and Chinook!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ecalvillo7

I have a whip (best bow ive owned). I would like to buy a 56" takedown pika or troll. 45lbs. Anyone up to sell me his??? :wink:


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

i've been in talks with Dan, think i'm pulling the trigger on a Super D


----------



## marcelxl

I thought I was all bowed up, in fact I have more than I need (or shoot) but I was happy I was covered. I had a 62"/50#ish whip for a short while I got in a trade which was a catch and release as it was too short and heavy for what I like.

Then I was at the North American Longbow Safari (NALS) last month in Oregon and I shot with a few guys and their Toelkes, whips and Super "D"s and I was mightily impressed. Both how fast and quiet they were shooting woodies and they were in the hands of decent archers who both made them look good but could easily recommend them.
Never heard anything but good things about the bowyers too.

So, I think it's only a matter of time before I order a 66" take down whip with lots of phenolic........ That would be near perfection for me in a longbow, mostly for woodies but a decent all rounder for my needs.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

marcelxl said:


> I thought I was all bowed up, in fact I have more than I need (or shoot) but I was happy I was covered. I had a 62"/50#ish whip for a short while I got in a trade which was a catch and release as it was too short and heavy for what I like.
> 
> Then I was at the North American Longbow Safari (NALS) last month in Oregon and I shot with a few guys and their Toelkes, whips and Super "D"s and I was mightily impressed. Both how fast and quiet they were shooting woodies and they were in the hands of decent archers who both made them look good but could easily recommend them.
> Never heard anything but good things about the bowyers too.
> 
> So, I think it's only a matter of time before I order a 66" take down whip with lots of phenolic........ That would be near perfection for me in a longbow, mostly for woodies but a decent all rounder for my needs.


I've also heard nothing but good things about the Super D's. I pulled the trigger, should be getting it within 5 weeks. Super pumped. Texas Ebony riser with Osage orange limbs. I'll let you know how it compares to my whip and Chinook.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Dan called me to let me know my Super D will ship next week. Super excited! Will post pics when it gets here.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## penumbra

I was lucky enough to find a pair of Toelke Whips on the big auction site last month. I simply could not believe my good fortune. I had my eye on the 42# 64" H S Whip but the seller gave me a great deal on the pair which also included a 30# 62" Trad Whip with big horn sheep tips and a genuine beaver tail grip. They are both made with stabilized quilted maple. They are without question my favorite longbows and I do have a few, some like BW being high end. When I unwrapped them I was so taken by the fit and finish and when I shot them I was blown away. The following week I sold my 30# & 40# Montana longbows. 
The Whips are the quietest and smoothest longbows I have ever shot and they are a permanent part of my arsenal that I will die with. I shoot them at least 5 days a week and generally every day and two to four times a day. They have been described as dainty and that may be but the word that comes to my mind is elegant. I could go on but that would keep me away from dancing with these lovely ladies. I am off to my basement range at this time. It is how I generally start my days.
See ya....


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

penumbra said:


> I was lucky enough to find a pair of Toelke Whips on the big auction site last month. I simply could not believe my good fortune. I had my eye on the 42# 64" H S Whip but the seller gave me a great deal on the pair which also included a 30# 62" Trad Whip with big horn sheep tips and a genuine beaver tail grip. They are both made with stabilized quilted maple. They are without question my favorite longbows and I do have a few, some like BW being high end. When I unwrapped them I was so taken by the fit and finish and when I shot them I was blown away. The following week I sold my 30# & 40# Montana longbows.
> The Whips are the quietest and smoothest longbows I have ever shot and they are a permanent part of my arsenal that I will die with. I shoot them at least 5 days a week and generally every day and two to four times a day. They have been described as dainty and that may be but the word that comes to my mind is elegant. I could go on but that would keep me away from dancing with these lovely ladies. I am off to my basement range at this time. It is how I generally start my days.
> See ya....


That's awesome!!! I shoot mine daily, sometimes several times a day. What auction site you talking about?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## penumbra

bushcraftbrandon said:


> That's awesome!!! I shoot mine daily, sometimes several times a day. What auction site you talking about?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It was eBay ... just got lucky but I do keep an eye out.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Super D came today! Holy man! Best bow I've ever shot. Don't get me wrong my Whip H.S. and Chinook are amazing bows, but this Super D is DEAD QUIET!!! He's a couple pics of the family.
I hope to post a picture of my first D Bow hog here in the next month or two when it cools down.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Cmon people, lets see some TOELKE KILL PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleBeard

Couple Bucks from 2017 with the Toelke Whip! Love this bow!


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

DoubleBeard said:


> View attachment 6592881
> View attachment 6592883
> 
> 
> Couple Bucks from 2017 with the Toelke Whip! Love this bow!


Thanks for sharing. Such sweet bow!! Hope to post hog pics soon. Going this weekend! Going to try and Super D one.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

I did it! Got this juvenile boar on a spot and stalk. First time out with the Super D too. Great bow! Saw a group of three feeding at about 40 yards and closed the Gap to about 12ish yards.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cheybo

Toelke Whip served me well again.


----------



## pab1981

Super D buck from November









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

pab1981 said:


> Super D buck from November
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Awesome, thanks for sharing!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnh092299

Beautiful deer, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hnh092299

Posted these pics back couple mos ago on another thread/site. Didn't know this thread existed. This would have been the most appropriate spot for it! 

60" Tolke Whip HS 44#










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

Hnh092299 said:


> Posted these pics back couple mos ago on another thread/site. Didn't know this thread existed. This would have been the most appropriate spot for it!
> 
> 60" Tolke Whip HS 44#
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's great! Nice animals! Love it so much-guys taking animals with their Toelkes. I just got Dan's Pika and can't say enough good things about it. Hope to take a whitetail or hog soon!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## markny

*Pic*

Toelke super static. 20yds 125 he helix


----------



## markny

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## markny

*Pic*

Pic


----------



## snow panther

Congratulations to all those beautiful trophies and beautiful bows owners! I am now also a lucky owner of a 52" Troll which is a true beauty. I will post pix later if weather allows to take pix outside.
My order was placed on Dec 4th, and Dan shipped it on Jan 5th. I received it on Jan 14th, not bad for an overseas shipping by USPS!


----------



## snow panther

*52" Troll*

I couldn't take pix today outside with daylight, so I only took some pix now inside, but they are not that good.
It is a Troll, the 52" short recurve. Myrtle limbs veneers and bocote riser.


----------



## snow panther

Dan told me he had some highly figured myrtle and when he showed me a photo of that sample, I simply couldn't resist :wink:


----------



## snow panther

One of these days, I will custom order another quiver from Thunderhorn to match better this bow. This one was just a plain brown one that I had available.


----------



## snow panther

Actually, I had to customize slightly this Linx quiver to fit the Troll, the bow being so short I had to shorten (cut) a piece of the sliding rod.


----------



## snow panther

I am already very tempted to get a "bigger" brother of my tiny Troll one of these days ...


----------



## snow panther

Unlike many other "magnum" bows (super short, in the 50/52" length range), the Troll doesn't look like a triangle when strung, with a brace height still reasonable, which yelds much better performance (speed) than most of its other 52" counterparts.


----------



## 10arrows

I traded mine also for being too light. It was the smoothest and quietest bow I have shot, but my groups were all over the place. Since I am not a hunter I did not want to put a quiver on it. So I traded it. That was my first custom bow. I had several other longbows that I shot much better due to them being a little heavier.


----------



## imbowhunten

It’s on my have to have list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pablcb

Neat bow, I think I will have to try one some day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## BowCurve

Thinking about getting a Toelke. Heard many a great word said about the smoothness of draw and quality of finish.

I have a 26" or so draw.

Would a 54" Pika or a 58" Whistler be a better fit for me? Thoughts?

Thanks for your time and assistance.


----------



## mgmicky

View attachment 6740483


I have a takedown Whip 64” that is a great shooter and pretty easy on the eyes also...


----------



## Modad2010

My next one will be a take down Pika -54" #45 @ 26.5" with cocbolo accents and mango limb veneers. After that - a Troll.


----------



## mando

Had a Whip that slid out of the case and bounced a bit on the driveway. Got a few dings. I was wanting it a few pounds lighter anyway, so I sent it to Dan. He did a weight reduction and refinish for a very reasonable price. Got it back to me in short order too!


----------



## Wag03

I love my whip


----------



## Wag03

I want another one


----------



## bushcraftbrandon

all you Pika owners....
Whats up?!?!? post pics, thoughts, specs, etc


----------



## Joden

Looking to get into trad hunting with a Hoyt Sitori thoughts on rider length?


----------



## Hnh092299

Killed my best deer to date with this Whip. 
Without a doubt best shooting quietest hybrid longbow I have ever owned. And no no just saying that because of the deer. I owned 4 before that LOL!


----------



## pablcb

Dan and Jared build great bows, I will own a couple more in the future.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

